# What is jeweling/burnishing



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

As above really, what does it mean and does it apply to non disminishing polishes?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeweling and burnishing are terms to describe creating a super high gloss to a finish, be it paint or any such surface where gloss can be achieved. On car paint it usually involves a rotary set at 4-600 rpm, with a finishing pad, using a glaze or finishing polish. I say rotary, as a d.a will not dial down low enough, though you can create stunning results none the less. I'm not sure about the polishes you mention, for this step i would suggest a quality glaze, or Menzerna final finish.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

I jewel with Ultrafina, blue 3M pad @ 1800 rpm.


President Swirl said:


> Jeweling and burnishing are terms to describe creating a super high gloss to a finish, be it paint or any such surface where gloss can be achieved. On car paint it usually involves a rotary set at 4-600 rpm, with a finishing pad, using a glaze or finishing polish. I say rotary, as a d.a will not dial down low enough, though you can create stunning results none the less. I'm not sure about the polishes you mention, for this step i would suggest a quality glaze, or Menzerna final finish.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

You should use a diminishing polish like Utrafina or SF4500 (85rd).


deegan1979 said:


> As above really, what does it mean and does it apply to non disminishing polishes?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks chaps. My finishing polish is gtechnic p2 and i have both prima amigo and wetglaze. But as mentioned in the first post i use a DA and find it hard to keep tje pad spinning at low speeds of 1 and 2
so i guess i wont be able to do it :-(


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Of course you can still do it mate, i have a d.a also, and you can keep the pad spinning by using very light pressure and multiple slow arm passes. The rotary makes it easier, but you can still get awesome results with a d.a. I will get a rotary eventually, but they are not the be all end all. It only matters if the results are satisfying to you.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Of course you can still do it mate, i have a d.a also, and you can keep the pad spinning by using very light pressure and multiple slow arm passes. The rotary makes it easier, but you can still get awesome results with a d.a. I will get a rotary eventually, but they are not the be all end all. It only matters if the results are satisfying to you.


Thanks buddy for the input. I find on most panels i can do speed 2 on the da but if the panel has an inward curve or angle then the pad no likey and stops spinning .Do u jewel on speed 1 or 2 mate, and what do u mean by 'slow arm pass'
Thanks again


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Jewel with the lowest setting mate. As for the curves, you need to try to follow these by changing the angle you hold the machine, in order to get the pad to follow the curvature of the panel. Slow arm pass means moving slow and steady across the panel with every 'pass' from one side to the other, with no involuntary jerking movements. You don't need to go really slow, but the longer you work the product, the better the results will be. Good luck mate. Remember, a d.a is significantly safer than a rotary, so though you still need to mindful of technique, you would need fists of Butcher's grade ham to cause damage. Just make sure that the pad and panel are spotless, and stand back and admire the results.


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

Do you "jewel" after you have run through the final finish polish at a regular speed setting of 5. I often correct the paint then do a final finish polish much in the same way i.e 4-6 passes at speed 5. Should I do this final stage differently or do I do another set of passes at lowest speed i can?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeweling is an option at the end of a corrective cycle, to ramp up the gloss even higher. It is not essential, and more commonly used for show prep. Blader, i would try your final finish on a lower speed mate, 5 and above, is more for correction. For me at least, correction on speed 5 and above, and finishing and polishing at speed 2-3. This is just what works for me, i'm no expert, and if speed 5 works for you then i'm loathe to tell you otherwise mate. Check out Dave k.g's very useful guide on this site, under machine polishers. It is replete with pictorial evidence on how to complete the task at hand.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Can Gtechniq P2 be used for jewelling? or would ultrafina be better?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Can be done with either. Personally I still think you have to get the speeds up for jewelling, on a rotary to 15 to 1800 rpm, but then concentrate on coming back down the speeds. As long as you use a pad with no, or very little cut and a superfine polish then take your time you should see results


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think you can really jewel with a da especially on speed 2.
As said above I crank the rotary up to 2000rpm to jewel then slow the machine for final finishing.

Jeweling is the same As burnising which is heating the surface slightly to gain maximum gloss.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

You can wax on speed 2 with a DA, that I'm sure of.


Mirror Finish Details said:


> I don't think you can really jewel with a da especially on speed 2.
> As said above I crank the rotary up to 2000rpm to jewel then slow the machine for final finishing.
> 
> Jeweling is the same As burnising which is heating the surface slightly to gain maximum gloss.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

MAUI said:


> I jewel with Ultrafina, blue 3M pad @ 1800 rpm.


I do it a fair bit slower than that and work down to 600rpm which is the slowest speed my machine does. Best way to ensure brilliant gloss and no holograms.

I too use Ultrafina and blue pad


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAUI said:


> You can wax on speed 2 with a DA, that I'm sure of.


But waxing isn't jeweling, or polishing even for that matter. To jewel with a da just follow the same principles as with a rotary, get the speed up to gloss the panel out but leave enough wet product to spend a good amount of time coming back down the speeds, lessening the pressure as you go


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

There's some good info on Jewelling/Burnishing in this THREAD I started. 

Alan W


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

It was meant as a joke, as jeweling with a DA is a joke.



stangalang said:


> But waxing isn't jeweling, or polishing even for that matter. To jewel with a da just follow the same principles as with a rotary, get the speed up to gloss the panel out but leave enough wet product to spend a good amount of time coming back down the speeds, lessening the pressure as you go


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAUI said:


> It was meant as a joke, as jeweling with a DA is a joke.


I don't think you can say it's a joke 

Lots on here only have da's and with the correct technique andproducts the gloss that can be achieved is close to that of the rotary. I acknowledge it might not be on par, but it's far from a joke


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

No one said that you can't get a high gloss out of a da. You just can't get the kind of finish that a rotary will give you.


stangalang said:


> I don't think you can say it's a joke
> 
> Lots on here only have da's and with the correct technique andproducts the gloss that can be achieved is close to that of the rotary. I acknowledge it might not be on par, but it's far from a joke


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAUI said:


> No one said that you can't get a high gloss out of a da. You just can't get the kind of finish that a rotary will give you.


Yeah I appreciate that, and agree, so it's not a "joke" then is it?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

It is to me if you think you can jewel with a da...a da just doesn't have the speed needed to burnish the paint. 3M even recommends using Ultrafina @ 1800 rpms. Can a da come close to 1800 rpms, no, and therefore a joke.


stangalang said:


> Yeah I appreciate that, and agree, so it's not a "joke" then is it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAUI said:


> It is to me if you think you can jewel with a da...a da just doesn't have the speed needed to burnish the paint. 3M even recommends using Ultrafina @ 1800 rpms. Can a da come close to 1800 rpms, no, and therefore a joke.


So all the folk on here who aren't as fortunate as us, and only have a da, should just roll over and accept a substandard finish? I know of more than one pro on here who finishes with a rotary then uses a further 1 or even 2 steps with a da to gain even more gloss. Perhaps there is life after 3m?

I'm not trying to get in an argument but sometimes such posts force people to "assume" the tool is at fault when they get a substandard finish, and start a "which rotary thread". When in reality if they had faith that the tool was adequate they would have faith to persevere and get great results with a modified technique. This is the point I have been trying to make


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Did I say that a da produces a substandard finish? Wish you would stop putting words in my mouth. I can appreciate your point on some pro's use a da to jewel, but for every pro that jewels with a da, there are 5 that jewels with a rotary.


stangalang said:


> So all the folk on here who aren't as fortunate as us, and only have a da, should just roll over and accept a substandard finish? I know of more than one pro on here who finishes with a rotary then uses a further 1 or even 2 steps with a da to gain even more gloss. Perhaps there is life after 3m?
> 
> I'm not trying to get in an argument but sometimes such posts force people to "assume" the tool is at fault when they get a substandard finish, and start a "which rotary thread". When in reality if they had faith that the tool was adequate they would have faith to persevere and get great results with a modified technique. This is the point I have been trying to make


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAUI said:


> Did I say that a da produces a substandard finish? Wish you would stop putting words in my mouth. I can appreciate your point on some pro's use a da to jewel, but for every pro that jewels with a da, there are 5 that jewels with a rotary.


So it can be done lol. It might not be for you, it's not for me if I am honest, just want da users to know it's not a waste of time, can we at least agree on that? Pretty pleeeease


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

:thumb:


stangalang said:


> So it can be done lol. It might not be for you, it's not for me if I am honest, just want da users to know it's not a waste of time, can we at least agree on that? Pretty pleeeease


----------

